# My Small but much loved Home Cinema



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

This is my recently (nearly) finished home cinema ...

Its not much, certainly not on parr with lots of others Ive seen , but in the interests of keeping out neighbours and my mrs happy this is what i have got 

The chimney is completley false , the house if only a few years old and doesnt have a real chimney , there was a fireplace there went an extraction unit outside thats been removed and blocked off 

Before I could never have speakers where they should be and it really got on my nerves, now everything is (give or take) in the right place..

Before ...










After ...










Heres a load more pics of the install...

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a103/stephenhoyle/P1170005.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a103/stephenhoyle/P1170004.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a103/stephenhoyle/P1170006.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a103/stephenhoyle/P1170001.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a103/stephenhoyle/P1170008.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a103/stephenhoyle/P1200009.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a103/stephenhoyle/P1200010.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a103/stephenhoyle/P1200012.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a103/stephenhoyle/P1250025.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a103/stephenhoyle/P1250026.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a103/stephenhoyle/IMG_1166.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a103/stephenhoyle/IMG_1212.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a103/stephenhoyle/IMG_1211.jpg

Hope you like it, For my its fantastic, im 7 foot away from the screen and it looks and sounds great :yay:

Sorry if the pics are a bit big


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice set up :T

Does the ottoman in front of center speaker affect the sound??? ... :dontknow:

Do you plan to install some accoustic treatments to help with the sound (even if you like it now, maybe it will sound a lot better) ... :bigsmile:

By the way .... Welcome :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

It get s moved well out of the way, I have "My Spot" on the sofa and it gets moved over so I can pop my feet on it without it being in front of the speakers.



> Do you plan to install some accoustic treatments to help with the sound (even if you like it now, maybe it will sound a lot better) ...


Now you see Im stuck on this one because the stairs lead out of the room and I dont know if any treatments would be a waste of time :huh:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That's a nice mount for your LCD. Is there a space for adequate airflow?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Its a bit crude, but above the screen there is a series of holes alowing warn air to travel upwards in to the chimney ...



















Oh and its back lit too :yay:



















Though they're not the greatest pics


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Fashionable and Functional but not over the top. I like it. Well done. I'm not really a fan of the ambilight screens, but I've gotta admit, that looks cool. :T


----------



## pranab.beriya (Jun 17, 2008)

hey thats gr8.....


----------



## RedZone (Jun 15, 2010)

Someone has a great eye for color schemes, real nice and I bet the wife is real happy.That"s a perfect medium - for company and movie nite.LOL


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice room! looks like a cozy atmosphere to spend the evening.


----------



## i-Dak (Jan 9, 2009)

I like your set up, but what I was looking at was your ceiling pattern. It's great! My grandparents have a similar pattern like that. Did you do that or was it already done?


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Very elegant style, simple and clean. I really like those ambilight. seems that your huge sofas taking lot space of the room...


----------



## dadgonemad (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice set up, do you have a component list?


----------

